# Photoshop?



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Quick question. I'm saving up for Photoshop, and i'm out of a trial in the next 4 days. So i'm racing against time. What i'd like to know is,

Who here has Photoshop?
Where did you buy it from?
And how much did you pay for it?

If anyone can answer those it'd be much appreciated


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Just message me and I'll help you get your hands on it!


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

i have cs4. i downloaded it online. it was free.

you can find cs4 and cs5 torrents to download w/ keygens. 
just a suggestion.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

I have photoshop. I bought directly from Adobe. The price I do not remember, but I bought a package deal and it was an upgrade so it was a few hundred. I got a great deal on it. Here's Adobes website, but if you scroll down you will see it is $999. If you had Photoshop already then an upgrade is $$349. 3D design | Adobe Photoshop CS5 Extended


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

I use picnik.com

I paid for the year so I can use all the features and it was only like $25.00


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

I bought cs2 then downloaded cs3.... =)
It's great, I love it blah blah blah
i believe it costs 500+ dollars


----------



## southabi (Sep 20, 2010)

I have CS4, but I bought it when I was in college and get a discount on the Design package ($349 for Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign, Flash & Dreamweaver)

There are a lot of great freeware programs similar to photoshop, depending on your operating system. Depends on what you're trying to do!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i have CS5 Extended
i didnt buy it from anywhere
it was free ..


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

you could try this out.. basically an online photoshop

Photo editor online / free image editing direct in your browser - Pixlr.com

there is this too

http://www.splashup.com/


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks everyone =]
send me a copy cEElint :rofl:


----------

